# 99495 and 99496 -  how to code these



## cdr4life (Apr 9, 2013)

does anybody have any information on how to code these? i work in a doctors office (PCP) in scottsdale, Arizona, and need some more information on how to code these.

I do know that it has to be coded within 30 days after pt is discharged from hospital, 

any other helpful pointers? 

~~Stephanie


----------



## cdr4life (Apr 9, 2013)

*another question*

do we have to send doctors notes to medicare???? if so, how can i do that? to the redeterminations department??


----------



## Twixle2002 (Apr 9, 2013)

We are getting denials left and right on these codes.  Bc and Cigna don't even recognize them.  Medicare says they are urgent codes and will have to be appealed with notes.  The only ins paying them is Humana.


----------



## cdr4life (Apr 9, 2013)

ok thanks


----------

